# Wiring a wye



## Keith (Mar 11, 2009)

I am in the process of laying track for a wye using LGB 12050 and 12150 switches. Can someone direct me to a wiring diagram for a wye?


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Analoge or digital?
Can you post a diagram?

TOM


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith,

Don't know if this is helpful as electrical diagrams are beyond me. But about 2/3s down this page is a diagram for doing a wye using LGB 1203 and 1210.

http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/20876/trains-in-the-front-yard/view/page/3

Best,
TJ Lee


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is how it's done.

http://www.trainweb.org/girr/tips/tips3/wye_reversing_circuit.gif


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Note the LGB 12070 is the new replacement for the 1203/12030.
I prefer the 1203 as it appears to have more current capability, but I have no proof of that.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If you want to be fancy and ultimately make things far easier, on mine, I wired the two turnouts on the main line that head into the wye with a diode "matrix" so that if I toggle either of them toward the wye, the turnout in the wye also throws to that direction and properly sets the polarity for the wye, and I don't even have to think about it.

On the other hand, I wired the turnout in the wye without the matrix so that if I throw that turnout, (e.g., staging a train on the wye) it will not throw the turnouts on the main line, that may have an approaching train.

Getting even fancier, you can put a diode in the track for the very last bit of the wye and your trains will automatically stop there without running off the track. Then if you throw the wye turnout, or toggle the other turnout on the mainline that throws the wye turnout, without doing anything else, your train will automatically reverse and come out the other side of the wye.

Don't work for the system, make the system work for you.


----------



## Keith (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I have found a solution.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Kieith, would you mind posting your solution?


----------

